# Ocean View pier



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok I just finished a guided tour of the pier.The pier will be 1820 ft long, 1690 ft over water 130 ft over land.16ft wide 1-2 fish cleaning stations.1 overhead light every 68 ft.Lights below onto water also. The longest pier over actual water in north america.This is what i have been told by the builder.Im sure someone will dispute it being the longest,so dont bust my balls.It will have restrooms on the pier.Nice ones.Completly handicap access.With areas throughout where the railing is lowered to make it easier.2 areas to tie a boat up to one on either side of the boathouse-bar.At the far end it will t out to 48 ft across.Rods and fisherman only.There will be 2 shelter areas out towards the end a wall and overhange with benches on either side.So with a south wind you can be out of it on one side and in a north you can be on the other. Benches spaced throughout and also huge wire spools to use as tables.There will be electrical outlets spaced through out.On top of the boathouse-bar there will be a deck with a gazebo and tables/chairs covering the whole area.There is on the inside going to be a gameroom and area for kids,a quiet area to get out of the sun.There of course will be a bar area.There will be a full bait and tackle shop. If i missed something you can ask me.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn, that fishing hole has everything but topless dancers.  
It sounds great. I can't wait to hit the planks out there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

That All Sounds Like A Pier Fishermans Dream,,, Has Everything And Just As Long,, Lets Just Hope The Fishing Will Just As Good As It Use To Be.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I'm ready to buy my Season Pass... just waiting to hear "how much"!

Jim


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

is it true that the new pier will be longer than harrison's? if so anyone know by how much?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*word is*

Longest in north america and that is from water out not just pier.That is also fromthe builder.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Is it going to be opened 24/7?


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Any idea what the parking is going to be like?


----------



## stink bait (Jun 1, 2005)

When Is Ti Going To Be Open?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Looks Like Somebody Has Been To Apache Pier In Myrtle Beach And Took Notes.
Wish All Piers Were Built Like This, Bathrooms, Electrical Outlets So You Can Use Electric Filet Knives. 

Apache Also Has Intercom System On End So You Can Call Tackle Shop Or Restaruant And They Will Bring Your Order To End On Golf Cart. Hope This Pier Does Same.


----------



## nemo (Jun 16, 2004)

Will the full bait shop include live bait (minnows)?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*ok*

Yes minnows,eels,crabs and all.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

definitely sounds like a dream come true... can't wait to get on them planks.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Sat*

looks like i will be taking us out on the pier sat.Ron will not be there.So he told me to take everyone out.Whoever is at the meeting i can take.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

so in that case can we bring a rod and reel  

Maybe wet a line while we are out there,, you know to check depths and all that lol


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> so in that case can we bring a rod and reel
> 
> Maybe wet a line while we are out there,, you know to check depths and all that lol



I wondered about that Bone????


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

Sounds good to me, think Ron would care???
ASSASIN

Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O.'s Fearless Leader


----------



## rebelknight13 (Feb 27, 2005)

bassassasin said:


> Sounds good to me, think Ron would care???
> ASSASIN
> 
> Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O.'s Fearless Leader[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

It shoud open between the 12-15th of oct after rons wedding and after this year will shut from jan 1-march1 .This year it may not shut


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Damn, that fishing hole has everything but topless dancers.
> It sounds great. I can't wait to hit the planks out there. Thanks for the report.



what no dancers i thought this pier had everything now i find out there will be no dancers. guess i dont need a season pass after all


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

You can dance Ken, just so long as you do "Fish Dances". Ya Know ... like rain dances only with fins and scales????


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello JRB = The old bridge was a low-level trestle about 100 feet north of the new bridge. It was completely separate from the new bridge, and it was completely demolished after the new bridge opened, except for the 1/2-mile section from the Newport News shore which remains as a fishing pier. 1 mile = 5280 feet 1/2 mile=2640 but harrisons still looks to be a cool pier. Just found out JRB is now $8.00 per adult :--| Sorry Cat no ball bustin here. 

Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease!!!
Take Someone Fishin


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Bridge*

Right old bridge not a built fishing pier.No ball busting


----------



## Charlie (Sep 18, 2005)

So, when does it open?


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Charlie said:


> So, when does it open?


sometime between oct 12-15....


----------



## drumz24 (Apr 30, 2005)

where exactly is this pier?


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

drumz24 said:


> where exactly is this pier?


In Suffolk


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

4th View Avenue and Ocean View Avenue
*NORFOLK*


----------

